# Making Gel Food for Fish - Help Needed



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I want to make Gel food for my fancy goldfish, white mountain minnows, and guppies. As I have never done this, I need your help finding some of the ingredients, as i dont know where to find them.  My mixes will be vegetarian only, and feed certain days of the week. It will be something made with ingredients that i could eat as well "if" i wanted to.

*1) Most important and basic:* Where do i get the unsweetened powder that becomes a *gel *with liquid and puting it in the fridge. This is like jello, but no suggar or other chemicals if possible. Without this, i cant even start any recipe. Is this in groceries stores, if so, can you tell me the name / location and what is the brand/section you find this. If you only have this information to give, that would be super, as i need this.

2) *Agar Agar *(in japaneese it is called Kanten i think): Not sure what this is, but read this is good for fish, so i have no clue where to get this.

3) *Koi Clay*. People may not know this one, but wanted to give it a try. I know places that have "koi clay" in the states, but not sure they will ship to Canada (one of the places hasnt contacted me back). I dont want to use kitty litter... Here is the one i wanted, but i want something local, so open to suggestion
http://www.koiclay.com/

4) *Spirulina:* I want as ingredient to add, as i read this is good for fish. I know John sells a powder / flake, but not sure if i want to put flakes in the blender... (cause i also make my shakes with this, so I found Spirulina in the vitamins section at a Superstore grocery store, it is for humans, 1 tsb = 3g, is this ok? This is in powder form. I havent opened it, so i can always return it. I would be getting Spirulina flakes for my guppies / white cloud minnows, to feed seperately, but my goldfish wont (and shouldnt) eat flakes. John has the sticks though, which i might give it a go. This one woudl be the least important on the list.

On a separate note, i have Fan Shrimps, Red Cherry Shrimps, and Amano shrimps, which ones would like the spirulina, and in what form?


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

You can buy unflavoured gelatin at the grocery store in the jello section.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, thanks, i will look it up, but no idea what to look for, shape/brand/store name. Any more details would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I saw this link from another site, is this gel fish food that you wish to make ?

it quiet cool






or You could buy it from this site.

http://tedsfishroom.com/2012/01/18/getting-started-wrepashy-superfoods/

Let us know what your food turn out.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Tobalman, I will go through this at home in the evening (cant from work). I wanted the unflavored gelatine locally, but will consider what he has to say / offer, as he used the magic word that gets my immediate attention: Super Foods . I did have some ideas of ingredients to use, but i am open to suggestions, and maybe this site can help. Thanks for posting this, I appreciate it.


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was this brand: 









Any grocery store should have it. I tried a few different recipes for my goldfish and the easiest and fastest one was made with baby food (pea flavour), fresh kale and canned fish.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I have experience with both but not in fish food making tho my memory pertains more with the agar agar.

IIRC the unflavored geletin needs to be stirred with hot water. As said I can't remember on that one as it was a long time ago. I know with agar agar you soak it a little in hot water then bring it to a boil and it dissolves like jello. 

Agar agar can be found in most asian stores and IIRC I've seen it in larger Loblaws before. You may have luck with other stores or Walmart but I only recall seeing in those mentioned locations. I can't remember right now but my mom used to make milk almond agar agar jello and I think agar agar can set without being in the fridge but I could be wrong. It has been years since I've had that dessert. Hope it helps some.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I am now also selling the Allen Repashy gel foods. and shipping is much cheaper then ordering from the US vendors. http://www.canadapleco.com/store/



tobalman said:


> I saw this link from another site, is this gel fish food that you wish to make ?
> 
> it quiet cool
> 
> ...


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

it's good to know we got someone local here for that premade gel food. In my case, for the moment, i want more control using certain strong ingredients that i like. I found some organic gelatine at a organic grocery store. Didnt properly use it, so had to redo it, and put too much gelatine in the end, but it work. It gave me alot of food with ingreditnets i wanted. Will update later.


----------

